# Well that sucked.



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

That sucks Kris. I dont think airbags are deployed due to yaw rate, but more of an impact switch . But I have no idea. I hope my favorite "outdated"  3er is back in action soon  .


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Damn Kris! Glad you're both alright. I just hate airbags. 

I was involved in a slow speed frontal collision with my then 1995 Mustang GT. No kidding, under 10mph, but because of the angle of the impact (nose dive) the car acted like it was a header with a semi. Both airbags deployed, steering wheel bag burned my arms, passenger bag shot the rear view mirror up into the windshield and broke that up really good. Car I hit didn't have a scratch, I had $6k in repairs on the $hitstang. The scars on my arms are finally gone, this happened in 1996.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn man, that's terrible and completely bizarre.

Glad yall are okay and able to walk away unharmed.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

jvr826 said:


> Damn Kris! Glad you're both alright. I just hate airbags.
> 
> I was involved in a slow speed frontal collision with my then 1995 Mustang GT. No kidding, under 10mph, but because of the angle of the impact (nose dive) the car acted like it was a header with a semi. Both airbags deployed, steering wheel bag burned my arms, passenger bag shot the rear view mirror up into the windshield and broke that up really good. Car I hit didn't have a scratch, I had $6k in repairs on the $hitstang. The scars on my arms are finally gone, this happened in 1996.


:rofl: :rofl: 
Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

Boy... that DOES Suck! But I'm glad you and your fiance' are fine. Let us know what the insurance company says.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh my goodness. So glad to hear you're ok. That must have been a scary few seconds. It's definitely good to know that both of you were able to walk away with no injuries!!! 

Keep us posted with what happens between you, BMW and your insurance.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

sorry to hear about it... could have been worse, all in all. 

glad u 2 are ok.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Update: Talked to my service advisor today..

2 tires, 2 wheels ($900something each?!!), some under body plastic cover piece, curtain and door airbags and airbag covers, airbag sensors, and the battery disconnect thing (one use thing that disconnects the battery when the airbags deploy).

$4700 parts + $2500 labor. Holy crap!!


...and we wonder why our insurance is so much.... I could fix it for $3k I figure.

Oh well.. that's what it's for... I'm just out my deductable.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Update: Talked to my service advisor today..
> 
> 2 tires, 2 wheels ($900something each?!!), some under body plastic cover piece, curtain and door airbags and airbag covers, airbag sensors, and the battery disconnect thing (one use thing that disconnects the battery when the airbags deploy).
> 
> ...


Sooooo....

When do you get your car back??


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Jon said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> When do you get your car back??


Don't know. The insurance company has to approve the estimate, then work begins. Hopefully some time next week.

Not a huge deal since the weather has turned beautiful and I've got my motorcycle to ride.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

KrisL said:


> 2 tires, 2 wheels ($900something each?!!), some under body plastic cover piece, curtain and door airbags and airbag covers, airbag sensors, and the battery disconnect thing (one use thing that disconnects the battery when the airbags deploy).
> 
> $4700 parts + $2500 labor. Holy crap!!


Great Caesar's Ghost, $7,200?? :yikes: Thank the maker for insurance indeed.

My brother just had an incident on the freeway last Thursday that made me think of you, Kris... he was taking my nephew to a violin lesson and hit a small bowling ball sized rock on the 101! He's got a '91 Lexus LS400, and instead of the wheels, it hit right down the center. Apparently it cracked an aluminum crossmember that sits low on the ground near the front, and damaged the oil pan (started a small leak). That's most of the damage they could find so far. But no where near the barrage of damage done to your E46... (and no airbags deployed  )

--J.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow! What a mess. Glad you are both ok. So what caused the locked up wheel?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

wag-zhp said:


> Wow! What a mess. Glad you are both ok. So what caused the locked up wheel?


Don't know... I'll have to ask the SA about that..


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that... Our cars are twins. I have a 2003 mystic zhp with nav & cold weather & icelink. Have read many of your posts and looked at your pics while waiting to pick mine up! Main difference is that I have cloth/alcantara. Hope it all gets better, and most importantly no one is badly hurt.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Bummer about that car.  

$7,200... WOW! :yikes:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Well, I finally got my car back.

The bad - they put Pilot Sport tires on it instead of Pilot Sport PS2s. I guess the insurance company is really only responsible to returning the car to OEM condition, and these are the OEM tires. Had I known, I would have had tirerack drop-ship PS2s to the dealer (assuming the dealer would even allow that).

...but I guess I shouldn't complain... because I got 4 new wheels instead of 2. They said all of the rims were bent... although the rock clearly only hit the left two. Extra bonus for me because I had a very small curb rashing on my right front.

Otherwise it's all better. $742 out of pocket ($500 deductable + 20% of the tire price [prorated tire wear]).


----------



## TeeKay (Mar 8, 2005)

KrisL said:


> Wawanesa.


In my experience, Wawanesa was very reasonable and easy to deal with. Just take your car to the best & most expensive shop you can find. Have them REPLACE (with OEM) everything that's needed. Wawanesa does not have a designated bodyshop, so it would not push for cheap repairs, etc.

Good luck. Glad both of you are okay.

EDIT/ I guess I'm a bit late in replying. You're all good now!


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Well,*

Driving is NOT a safe sport! It may seem that way 99.999 percent of the time, then something like that happens.

"occurrence |??k?r?ns| noun... an incident or event...."

It's like I tell friends that come into town and want to learn how to surf.
First thing I tell them?
Surfing is NOT a safe sport. It is perceived that way because of all the Gidget and Frankie movies. Ever take a look at a true surfers ankles and shins? Yup. Scars. From fin cuts, board mishaps and a TON of other unforseen occurences.

It applies to driving as well.

I'm glad that you are both safe.

Be careful and always try to be aware of the road.
That .0001 percent of the time you aren't watching the road eventually catches up to you.


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm sorry Kris, I just read the thread, I'm glad you guys are ok. My parked car was hit a month ago, new rear bumper put on, their insurance is giving mine probs w/ paying my 250 deductible...not even 1/10 as bad as your experience. Take care man!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

330ximd said:


> I'm sorry Kris, I just read the thread, I'm glad you guys are ok. My parked car was hit a month ago, new rear bumper put on, their insurance is giving mine probs w/ paying my 250 deductible...not even 1/10 as bad as your experience. Take care man!
> -Sunil


Thanks . I'm actually very pleased with the insurance company in the whole matter. An insurance company that let a dealer fix my car!


----------



## DustyWheeler (Apr 17, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Thanks . I'm actually very pleased with the insurance company in the whole matter. An insurance company that let a dealer fix my car!


Sounds like that's a problem worldwide ! We have dramas nominating "repairer of choice", as you do..... glad to hear you succeeded. Take care.:thumbup:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

was this on 101?


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

KrisL said:


> Not a huge deal since the weather has turned beautiful and I've got my motorcycle to ride.


Glad you guys were ok. Look on the bright side, at least you were in your BMW and not on the bike. :thumbup:


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

am_ver said:


> was this on 101?


Dude, this thread is a year and a half old.


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

Hope that recent $5.00 mod(Oil Inspection Trap Door) survived. Thanks again.


----------

